# Strong gas smell when starting



## kleenax (Aug 1, 2012)

In the last week, I have noticed a serious raw gas smell when first starting the beetle. Then, this morning, I heard what I think was the fuel pump clicking away when I started up the car. I also smelled gas again; really strong! Any suggestions?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Cold-start runs rich but you shouldn't smell raw gas. 

If the smell is RAW strong, then there's a leak somewhere between the fuel pump and the injectors. This is the portion that gets pressurized. Should take it to the dealer.


----------



## kleenax (Aug 1, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Cold-start runs rich but you shouldn't smell raw gas.
> 
> If the smell is RAW strong, then there's a leak somewhere between the fuel pump and the injectors. This is the portion that gets pressurized. Should take it to the dealer.


Yep; already had an appointment scheduled, but just wanted to check here in case someone else had suffered this previously. I'm kind of "gun-shy" what with having already gone thru that window fiasco!


----------



## STiguanATL (Sep 27, 2012)

Let us know what they come up with because my 2013 Turbo has the same smell upon start up. VERY strong raw gas smell.

For what it's worth, I also noticed the gas cap is shaped vastly different from our 2012 Beetle we had for a very short time (long story) and has no mounting pin to clip it to the gas cover while filling up.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive actually been noticing that same smell the past few days with mine but its gone just after start up and you cant smell it in the cabin at all.


----------



## va-kafer (Nov 22, 2012)

I have had this problem with my 2012 turbo, for months now. Fuel smell is strongest on a warm restart or while idling in traffic. I have brought it back to the stealership a few times, but of course they don't find anything. It does intermittently go away completely, which makes even harder to nail down. I guess I'll wait until it gets worse, or the car just burns up.


----------



## STiguanATL (Sep 27, 2012)

Yesterday, I took my 2013 Turbo in regarding this issue and they ran diagnostics on all fuel related systems and found no leaks or anything else that could be causing a gas smell.

Needless to say they couldn't get the car to act up while it was there, so I'll be interested to see if you guys hear any different

Keep us all posted


----------



## kleenax (Aug 1, 2012)

*S.O.S. - (Same-Old-S**t)*

Well, the dealership just called, and guess what?

They "cannot duplicate the problem", and cannot find anything wrong with the car. Yes, I know that feeling too; I've worked in a service dept before.

But I gotta say that I've been around cars a LONG time, and I know for a fact that when you smell STRONG RAW gas, something is wrong! Bummer too; we're leaving for a 1,500-mile road trip tomorrow morning, and I didn't want that hanging over my head all the way.

Guess I will just keep looking for that leak in the system; it's GOT to be there somewhere.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Let your nose do the work and try to locate it on start-up. If it's there's no leak between the pump and the injectors and no leak at the tank, then the injector(s) might be leaking into the cylinders. This would cause strong raw fuel smell on start-up and the smell would come out the tail pipe. Once the fuel is burnt off, the smell goes away. BTW, during warm-up phase, the oxygen sensors aren't running so it won't a trigger the CEL for a rich fuel trim. 

You could collect a sample of used oil during an oil change and send it to a lab for analysis. It will show if there's excessive fuel dilution caused by a rich fuel trim or gasoline leaking passed the rings into the oil sump. The viscosity will also change (thin out) if there's too much fuel dilution. 

Here's a sample of my Mini Cooper's analysis. Look at "Fuel %"


----------



## kleenax (Aug 1, 2012)

Great idea!

I hadn't even thought sending a sample to Blackstone yet since we only have about 4600 miles on our Beetle. I get them on my Ford diesel (Navistar really), but it's a great idea to see what's going on inside there.

Thanks for turning that light-bulb on!


----------



## kleenax (Aug 1, 2012)

Got my Blackstone oil sample kit today, so I will be doing an oil-change to get a good sample to send to them. It will be interesting to see how it comes back. Will post the results. Still smelling the raw gas smell on re-starts (when warmed up).


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Cool... I'm interested in the results.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

And the all seeing, all knowing 'Cadenza Man' comes through for the 'upteenth time'! 
We are fortunate that he didn't decide to hold back all his knowledge and include it 
in a book for $25.95 !


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> And the all seeing, all knowing 'Cadenza Man' comes through for the 'upteenth time'!
> We are fortunate that he didn't decide to hold back all his knowledge and include it
> in a book for $25.95 !


Bump, any update on this?

Wifes 2013 beetle has a strong smell of gas ONLY when the ventilation system is on...


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

MKV Aaron said:


> Bump, any update on this?
> 
> Wifes 2013 beetle has a strong smell of gas ONLY when the ventilation system is on...


I'm curious as well. I had this issue on my '12 probably up through the first 10K miles and under the same conditions as most here. (warm starts/idling) since then though......it hasn't happened at all and now I'm at 26K miles.


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

plex03 said:


> I'm curious as well. I had this issue on my '12 probably up through the first 10K miles and under the same conditions as most here. (warm starts/idling) since then though......it hasn't happened at all and now I'm at 26K miles.


did it go away due to any of your mods? or just on its own?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

MKV Aaron said:


> did it go away due to any of your mods? or just on its own?


You know, that's a great question and one I can't definitively answer although I _THINK_ it was after most of them.


----------



## STiguanATL (Sep 27, 2012)

My 13 Turbo hasn't made that smell in quite some time. So long in fact I forgot about it until I saw this post.

Mileage = 10,842 with zero mods


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you guys very much for the updates. This makes us feel a bit better.


----------

